# The only thing better than a good clearance deal at HD....



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

:yawn::yawn:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> :yawn::yawn:


:thumbup:


If the store was closing near you, I guarantee you would be stocking up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Why did you post this in the NEC part of the forum?:blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Why did you post this in the NEC part of the forum?:blink:


 
515.12 violation to sell wire cheap.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Why did you post this in the NEC part of the forum?:blink:


I do what I want. :thumbsup:

Seriously, does it matter? I never check replies by topic, I always use the "New Posts" button, so that's probably why.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I do what I want. :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, does it matter? I never check replies by topic, I always use the "New Posts" button, so that's probably why.


 You would give someone hell if they did that. Mr:detective:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> You would give someone hell if they did that. Mr:detective:


Actually on that, not really, I never really pay attention to the sub-topic headings.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I never really pay attention



That's funny....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I love when those stores have inventory clear outs... I got lots of good stuff from the last one by me..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got back from another successful bargain hunt at Lowes. They marked everything down to 50% off today. My cart was so loaded down and heavy I had trouble pushing it. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lessee...... the 12 will be for the 200a services, the t'stat cable for the SABCs, and the QO breakers are gonna get hammered into a GE panel. Is that pretty much it?:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> ...., and the QO breakers are gonna get hammered into a GE panel . . .


:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Lessee...... the 12 will be for the 200a services, the t'stat cable for the SABCs, and the QO breakers are gonna get hammered into a GE panel. Is that pretty much it?:laughing:


Breakers? Are you serious? :blink: I just put all the t-stat wires under one big lug off of the main breaker.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Breakers? Are you serious? :blink: I just put all the t-stat wires under one big lug off of the main breaker.



Won't you hammer the breakers in just for the inspector, then remove them for the next job?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> ...is the whole store is on clearance. Well, in this case, Lowes. :laughing:
> 
> Just got back from one that is closing and the place is totally picked over, the shelves are almost completely empty but I still managed to find 3 spools of #12 stranded, a roll of 18/2 tstat cable (for wiring new houses on a budget :whistling2: ) a bunch of QO breakers and some other breakers, and some misc parts that are actually useful. 35% off right now.


Three spools all the same color I'll bet.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Just got back from another successful bargain hunt at Lowes. They marked everything down to 50% off today. My cart was so loaded down and heavy I had trouble pushing it. :laughing:


Why 50% off everything.. are they closing the store?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Just got back from another successful bargain hunt at Lowes. They marked everything down to 50% off today. My cart was so loaded down and heavy I had trouble pushing it. :laughing:


I don't go to Lowes very much here, because HD has 2 stores that are closer. But I was there the other day, and I liked the tools much better. Materials were different also.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Three spools all the same color I'll bet.


No, doing hack work is your specialty. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Why 50% off everything.. are they closing the store?


:blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Moderators - do the right thing. LMAO


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Moderators - do the right thing. LMAO


Close my thread?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Close my thread?


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Close my thread?


Make it a Sticky?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Sears*

A local Sears Hardware just closed around here for good. I got a bunch of stuff at 90% off on last day. Lot's of fastners, lag screws, tools, bits, ser...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> A local Sears Hardware just closed around here for good. I got a bunch of stuff at 90% off on last day. Lot's of fastners, lag screws, tools, bits, ser...



Spa disconnects? :whistling2:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*

yeah. and dry location romex connectors with caulking..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to HD today for some #12 THHN sol. I need for Monday morning.. 

They had blk.. grn.. but no white.. :blink::blink:

This is not the first time they have been out of such a common item..

With all the hand scanners they have.. running out of one of the most used products is not acceptable.. :no:

I got the roll off the cart for 25% off..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I went to HD today for some #12 THHN sol. I need for Monday morning..
> 
> They had blk.. grn.. but no white.. :blink::blink:
> 
> ...


They don't stock 1/2 as much as they used to.Sad thing is no supply house I deal with can match their common wire prices and I don't care for Colonial flex NM.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> They don't stock 1/2 as much as they used to.Sad thing is no supply house I deal with can match their common wire prices and I don't care for Colonial flex NM.


 I had to go to three different stores to find 4/0 seu today for a call i got last night. I was amazed to see they had a full reel ... I bought 100 feet. Those power company boys I gave the beer to are really starting to pay off.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I had to go to three different stores to find 4/0 seu today for a call i got last night. I was amazed to see they had a full reel ... I bought 100 feet. Those power company boys I gave the beer to are really starting to pay off.. :thumbsup:


I drove up to Stroudsburg for a 100 roll when we had the huricane. I still have about 50' left. a 20 or 40 spot to the POCO boys goes far


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Just got back from another successful bargain hunt at Lowes. They marked everything down to 50% off today. My cart was so loaded down and heavy I had trouble pushing it. :laughing:



Good job Cletis.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Just got back from another successful bargain hunt at Lowes. They marked everything down to 50% off today. My cart was so loaded down and heavy I had trouble pushing it. :laughing:


Why 50% off everything.. are they closing the store?




:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Why 50% off everything.. are they closing the store?
> :jester:


Very funny.. :no:

So it is out of the question for Lowes to run a 50% off sale and NOT be closing down the store.. :blink::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Very funny.



I know, it amused me. :laughing:






> So it is out of the question for Lowes to run a 50% off sale and NOT be closing down the store.. :blink::blink:


I don't know, you tell me.:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I know, it amused me. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said it was for a day.. you tell me..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

So are all Lowes having a 50 percent off sale? Does this apply to Home Depot too? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> He said it was for a day.. you tell me..


Uh, no I didn't. :confused1:

In my opening post I said this:




Peter D said:


> ...is the whole store is on clearance. Well, in this case, Lowes. :laughing:
> 
> *Just got back from one that is closing *and the place is totally picked over, the shelves are almost completely empty but I still managed to find 3 spools of #12 stranded, a roll of 18/2 tstat cable (for wiring new houses on a budget :whistling2: ) a bunch of QO breakers and some other breakers, and some misc parts that are actually useful. 35% off right now.


Did you even read that? :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Uh, no I didn't. :confused1:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it true that the HD and Lowes thing was some sort of marriage/family rivalry? i could be way off. If not, disregard. If so, please tell the story while i get out from under this rock.:thumbup:


----------

